# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  پرسش و پاسخ ریاضی

## hrostami

سلام این تایپک درست شده به هدف اینکه هر کسی سوالی در زمینه ریاضی داره  بذاره اینجا و دوستان جواب بدن. 

رشته ریاضی یا تجربی هم مهم نیست.

(قابل توجه دوستانی که میخوان عکس بگیرن، اگر با نرم افزار CamScanner بگیرید خیلی واضح و خوب میشه)

----------


## hrostami

اولین سوال: 
لطفا راه حل تشریحی!

----------


## hrostami

خودم جواب پیدا کردم[emoji1]

----------


## مسیح

منم داشتم تایپ میکردم دیگه میذارم ...
تاپیک خوبیه اگه بچه ها فعالیت کنن ...

----------


## hrostami

جای مناسبی هستش و قطعا برای هر کسی سوال پیش میاد(مخصوصا درس ریاضی)، خوب کجا بهتر از اینجا. سریع جوابشون رو میگیرن
امیدوارم دوستان فعال باشن

----------


## مسیح

این سوال کنکور بوده و قصدم از اینکه این سوال رو گذاشتم اینه که بگم تعریف ها مهمه و بعضی جاها مشکل گشا و اگه حواستون به تعریف های ساده باشه نیاز به فرمول و محاسبات نیست...
من شک ندارم اینجا طراح منظورش این بوده که شما از تعریف برید ...

----------


## hrostami

> این سوال کنکور بوده و قصدم از اینکه این سوال رو گذاشتم اینه که بگم تعریف ها مهمه و بعضی جاها مشکل گشا و اگه حواستون به تعریف های ساده باشه نیاز به فرمول و محاسبات نیست...
> من شک ندارم اینجا طراح منظورش این بوده که شما از تعریف برید ...


اگه میشه راه حل رو هم بزار

----------


## مسیح

> اگه میشه راه حل رو هم بزار


راه حل اینه : (اگر یه تابع توی یه بازه ریشه داشته باشه علامت تابع توی دو سر بازه باید مخالف هم باشه چون وقتی ریشه داره یه قسمت تابع میفته بالای محور x و یه قسمتش میفته پایین محور)
واسه بدست آوردن جواب کافیه که دو سر بازه رو بذاری توی تابع ببینی کدومش طبق تعریف میشه ...
(البته ناگفته نماند شما باید راه حل اصلی رو بلد باشید)

----------


## hrostami

> راه حل اینه : (اگر یه تابع توی یه بازه ریشه داشته باشه علامت تابع توی دو سر بازه باید مخالف هم باشه چون وقتی ریشه داره یه قسمت تابع میفته بالای محور x و یه قسمتش میفته پایین محور)
> واسه بدست آوردن جواب کافیه که دو سر بازه رو بذاری توی تابع ببینی کدومش طبق تعریف میشه ...
> (البته ناگفته نماند شما باید راه حل اصلی رو بلد باشید)


درسته یادم اومد.... من ی لحظه رفتم سمت معادلات

life without music would be just a mistake!
nietzsche

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط مسیح


راه حل اینه : (اگر یه تابع توی یه بازه ریشه داشته باشه علامت تابع توی دو سر بازه باید مخالف هم باشه چون وقتی ریشه داره یه قسمت تابع میفته بالای محور x و یه قسمتش میفته پایین محور)
واسه بدست آوردن جواب کافیه که دو سر بازه رو بذاری توی تابع ببینی کدومش طبق تعریف میشه ...
(البته ناگفته نماند شما باید راه حل اصلی رو بلد باشید)


سلام
اگر تابع در اون بازه ریشه مضاعف داشته باشه چی میشه؟ به نظرم راه حلتون راه کاملی نیست در حالت کلی. 
میشه این سوال رو به روشی که فرمودید حل کنید.
جوابشم میشه 1*

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hrostami


خودم جواب پیدا کردم[emoji1]









 نوشته اصلی توسط مسیح


منم داشتم تایپ میکردم دیگه میذارم ...
تاپیک خوبیه اگه بچه ها فعالیت کنن ...



البته این سوال در حوزه درس تجربی نیست و حتما راه حل هایی که شما دوستان ارائه فرمودید صحیح تره اما بنده در نگاه اول این به نظرم اومد که از دنباله و تابع f جداگانه حد بگیریم و سپس 2n رو جایگذاری کنیم. پاسخ درست بود حالا درست بودن روش رو نمی دونم(البته به نظر درست میاد روش هم)*

----------


## مسیح

> *
> سلام
> اگر تابع در اون بازه ریشه مضاعف داشته باشه چی میشه؟ به نظرم راه حلتون راه کاملی نیست در حالت کلی. 
> میشه این سوال رو به روشی که فرمودید حل کنید.
> جوابشم میشه 1*


بله حق با شماست ولی اگه دقت کنید توی همین پستی که از من نقل قول کردید توی پرانتز نوشتم که باید راه حل اصلی رو بلد باشید ...
توی پست اولم هم که سوال رو گذاشتم نوشتم "بعضی جاها" کمک میکنه و حرفی راجع به قطعیت و همه جا نزدم ...
پس فک کنم اگه دقت میکردید کاملا رفع ابهام میشد ...

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط مسیح


بله حق با شماست ولی اگه دقت کنید توی همین پستی که از من نقل قول کردید توی پرانتز نوشتم که باید راه حل اصلی رو بلد باشید ...
توی پست اولم هم که سوال رو گذاشتم نوشتم "بعضی جاها" کمک میکنه و حرفی راجع به قطعیت و همه جا نزدم ...
پس فک کنم اگه دقت میکردید کاملا رفع ابهام میشد ...


صحیح
البته ابهامی نبود فقط جهت تبادل نظر بود.
متاسفانه بنده تو همین سوال هم متوجه روش نشدم به همین خاطر گفتم حل کنید*

----------


## مسیح

> *
> البته این سوال در حوزه درس تجربی نیست و حتما راه حل هایی که شما دوستان ارائه فرمودید صحیح تره اما بنده در نگاه اول این به نظرم اومد که از دنباله و تابع f جداگانه حد بگیریم و سپس 2n رو جایگذاری کنیم. پاسخ درست بود حالا درست بودن روش رو نمی دونم(البته به نظر درست میاد روش هم)*


تا جایی که یادمه (اگه نکته ی خاصی رو فراموش نکرده باشم) راه حل شما هم درسته و مشکلی نداره ...




> *
> صحیح
> البته ابهامی نبود فقط جهت تبادل نظر بود.
> متاسفانه بنده تو همین سوال هم متوجه روش نشدم به همین خاطر گفتم حل کنید*


جواب گزینه ی 1 هست دو سر بازه رو بجای x قرار بدید یکیش منفی میشه یکیش مثبت ...(اگه اشتباه نکنم واسه این مبحث اولش میگن که f(a)*f(b)<0 )
لطفا شما راه حل اصلی رو بذارید تا دوستان داشته باشن ...

----------


## مسیح

> *
> صحیح
> البته ابهامی نبود فقط جهت تبادل نظر بود.
> متاسفانه بنده تو همین سوال هم متوجه روش نشدم به همین خاطر گفتم حل کنید*


رفیق واسه اینکه هر دوتامون مطمئن شیم یه جستجو کردم ...طبق قضیه ی بولزانو وقتی f پیوسته باشه و f(a)*f(b)<0  باشه توی بازه ی [a,b] حداقل یه ریشه داره...
پس با خیال راحت میتونی از راهی که گفتم بری ...
جواب 2تا از معلمای تهران هم دیدم از همین راه رفته بودن ...

----------


## Paxton

> مرسی ازلطفتون ولی کتاب نوشتهbمیشه منفی4aولی من بدست اوردم منفیbمساوی4aازاینکهbمیشه 4aشکی نیست فقط میخوام بدونم چرامنفی جابه جاشده؟


هیچ تفاوتی نداره 
b = -4a
b = 4a-
هردو یکی هستن

مثلا فرض کنید a=-1 و b=4 باشه
1- * 4- = 4
1- * 4 = 4-
هر دو درست هستن

----------


## reza2018

> مرسی ازلطفتون ولی کتاب نوشتهbمیشه منفی4aولی من بدست اوردم منفیbمساوی4aازاینکهbمیشه 4aشکی نیست فقط میخوام بدونم چرامنفی جابه جاشده؟


طرفین یک مساوی رو میشه در منفی ضرب کرد و مشکلی نداره(x=-y همون y=-x هست)
البته این حل،راه حل خوبی نیست و اصلا نیازی به دلتا نبود  :
معادله ریشه مضاعف داره که 2 هست پس معادله : 2(x-2) هست حالا این رو باز کنیم میشه x2-4x+4 به همین راحتی

با توجه به عرض از مبدا میفهمیم ضریب x2 یک هست پس نیازی نیست در چیزی ضرب کنیم(بر خلاف سوال قبلی)

----------


## Paxton

> سلام چرااین سوال باروش دوم(دست نویس)غلط حل میشه؟روش اشتباهه یامحاسبات ویابخشی ازجایگذاری درفرمول و...حذف شده؟ممنون.


*نکته اینجاست:
 k رو عددی ثابت فرض کنید
معادله ی k(ax2 + bx + c) = 0 با معادله ی ax2 + bx + c = 0 فرقی نداره و جواب جفتشون یکسانه
اما تابع y = k(ax2 + bx + c) با تابع y = ax2 + bx + c متفاوته !
درواقع اون معادله که بدست آوردید، ریشه هاش همون اعداده ولی ضابطه ی تابع، اون نیست*

----------


## Mahdis79

سلام 
میدونم خیلییی سوال راحتیه ولی لطفا جوابش رو بهم بگین

----------


## Mahsa.TS

> سلام 
> میدونم خیلییی سوال راحتیه ولی لطفا جوابش رو بهم بگین


میشه منفی یک؟؟!!!!

----------


## ArweNN

> سلام 
> میدونم خیلییی سوال راحتیه ولی لطفا جوابش رو بهم بگین


سلام، چون جواب داخل پرانتز منفی می شه پس قرینه عبارت میاد بیرون یعنی منفی (یک منهای رادیکال 3)
رادیکالا از هم کم می شن، فقط منفی یک می مونه

----------


## Velgard

> *نکته اینجاست:
>  K رو عددی ثابت فرض کنید
> معادله ی k(ax2 + bx + c) = 0 با معادله ی ax2 + bx + c = 0 فرقی نداره و جواب جفتشون یکسانه
> اما تابع y = k(ax2 + bx + c) با تابع y = ax2 + bx + c متفاوته !
> درواقع اون معادله که بدست آوردید، ریشه هاش همون اعداده ولی ضابطه ی تابع، اون نیست*


دو معادله یکی نیستن؛ k=0 
 دو تابع همیشه متفاوت نیستن؛ k=1
روشنه.

----------


## Paxton

> دو معادله یکی نیستن؛ k=0 
>  دو تابع همیشه متفاوت نیستن؛ k=1
> روشنه.


بله من فراموش کردم شروط رو بگم

----------


## Calvert

> بله من فراموش کردم شروط رو بگم



سلام لطفا وسطیو حل کنین

----------


## Calvert

> بله من فراموش کردم شروط رو بگم



سلام لطفا وسطیو حل کنین

----------


## Paxton

> سلام لطفا وسطیو حل کنین


سلام
*مشتق تابع f(x) = (ax+b) / (cx+d) برابر است با :f'(x) = (ad-bc) / (cx+d)^2*

بنابراین در این مسئله، مشتق تابع برابر است با :f'(x) = (a+1) / (x+1)^2
شیب خط نیمساز ناحیه دوم و چهارم برابر منفی 1 است. در نتیجه :
f'(1) = -1
در نتیجه داریم : a+1 = -4 و یعنی *a = -5*

----------


## Velgard

> چجوری میشه فقط با استفاده از نمودار دو تابع، نمودار تابع مجموع یا... رو پیدا کرد؟
> مثلا تو این شکل نمودار fوgرو داریم.چطور با استفاده از اینا نمودارf+g رو بکشیم و بدونیم این مدلی میشه؟فایل پیوست 77589
> مرسی


درست از میون دو خم رد شی به f/2 + g/2 میرسی.... بعدش خمی که بش رسیدی رو دو برابر میکنی تا برسی به f + g... 
ی راه دیگه هم اینکه یه راست f + g رو بکشی اگه میدونی f + g ینی چی.




> به خاطر منفیش ..چون به صفر منفی میل می کنه ..فکر کن جز صحیح  همچین عددی مثلا 0.0000000001-


این درست نیست. بستگی داره اون بینهایت کدوم بینهایت باشه. مثبت بینهایت باشه، جواب منفیه درسته... ولی منفی بینهایت باشه، صفر جواب درست میشه. همینجوری بینهایت نوشته رهاش کنی، نه صفر درسته و نه منفی یک و چون اینجور پرسشا رو در حد ها میبینی اینجا باید بکی حد نداره

----------

